# A question about cedar



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

I am in Central New York. I am looking for what I can expect cedar to cost and a good place to buy it


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That would depend on weather you need finished lumber, or are able to machine rough sawn lumber yourself. :smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

I can not afford the bandsaw to do the resawing on I do have a bench top plainer and a bench top jointer. I know that my 9 inch bandsaw is not up to that task. So I am looking for more finished stock


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont know what it goes for out there but here in Illinois I get $2.25 bf for Eastern Red Cedar and $2.00 bf for Western Red Cedar. That is rough sawn air dried lumber.


----------

